# Orchestral tools: berlin series capsule released!



## Hendrik-Schwarzer (Apr 22, 2015)

Hey Everybody,

after more than a year of development we're proud to release CAPSULE, the new heartpiece of every Berlin Series collection.
CAPSULE is not just a script within Kontakt, it is a whole new framework created with the vision to unveil all the potential that relies in these wonderfully captured samples. And it is built to make your workflow with our collections more flexible, faster and easier.
When you open your first CAPSULE patch, you'll recognize the clean and familier GUI but the power and features behind it mark a step forward in orchestral sample library technology.

*Here are some of these features:*

- *Apply True Legato to any long notes* 
(e.g. Trills, Tremolos or Portatos with True Legato)

- *Multi Articulation Patches* with custom keyswitch maps

- *Polyphonic Keyswitching*
(Instead of just switching between one or another articulation, you're also able to stack them on top each other
to morph, blend or switch them vertically)

- *2D morphing* of up to 4 articulations simultaneously

- Niente Option
(let the sample begin with complete silence on the lowest mod wheel values)

- Custom Round Robin Rules

- MIDI CC Table
Organize all assigned MIDI CCs and use the integrated intepreter curves.

- Share your patch settings with other CAPSULE patches (including assigned MIDI CCs!)
It has never been easier to transfer the settings of one patch to your whole Berlin Template.


*Please watch our overview video for some first impressions here:*

https://youtu.be/Ij1ksXGZy_E


Besides CAPSULE we also developed a new technique and *re-did all the release tails* to have them even more consistent.
For Berlin Strings we decided to capture *additional articulations* (more about that in the Berlin Strings Update thread:
http://www.vi-control.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=3866401&no=1#3866401) and *balanced all the Collections* and articulations to each other. That means for example a Horn Ensemble Staccato from our French Horn Expansion is now comparatively and realistically louder than a Pizzicato from Berlin Strings Main Collection.

Here are a few screencasts by our scripting developer Stan, who gives you more insight into the workflow with CAPSULE.

*Part 1: Performance*


*Part 2: Mixer Array*


*Part 3: Settings & Controller Table*




As long as you already have a license for one or more Collections of our Berlin Series, you'll get your free download link for the 2.0 updates for these collections via e-mail today.


All the best,

Hendrik and the whole Orchestral Tools team


----------



## JW (Apr 22, 2015)

Excellent news!! :lol:


----------



## jamwerks (Apr 22, 2015)

Nice !


----------



## EwigWanderer (Apr 22, 2015)

Great news! Downloading...


----------



## Stiltzkin (Apr 22, 2015)

Downloading - can't wait :D


----------



## milesito (Apr 22, 2015)

Sounds amazing! How will this update effect all of my previous logic sessions that were made with the old ui?


----------



## Stiltzkin (Apr 22, 2015)

Wow... niente + ignore noise combo is incredible... Amazing update guys, so worth the wait!


----------



## MA-Simon (Apr 22, 2015)

> Sounds amazing! How will this update effect all of my previous logic sessions that were made with the old ui?


I can only speak for Woodwinds Expansion B, but the Instrument folders look like this:

BWW B - Soloists I 2.0
BWW EXP B_1.0

So the old instruments seem to be okay too.


----------



## milesito (Apr 22, 2015)

Thanks for confirming MA-Simon! Starting the update now.


----------



## Lassi Tani (Apr 22, 2015)

What a happy day! I've been waiting for this since the first day I heard about the Capsule. Downloading now.


----------



## reddognoyz (Apr 22, 2015)

this is awesome!


----------



## Stiltzkin (Apr 22, 2015)

milesito @ Wed Apr 22 said:


> Sounds amazing! How will this update effect all of my previous logic sessions that were made with the old ui?



Still got all my original patches along side capsule here, so that shouldn't be a problem


----------



## Hendrik-Schwarzer (Apr 22, 2015)

Stiltzkin @ 22nd April said:


> Wow... niente + ignore noise combo is incredible... Amazing update guys, so worth the wait!



Thanks so much, we really got crazy to invest more than a year and over 120k into a free update but for me it is also a decision to create a new platform for upcoming Collections (and there will be a few very soon).
The freedom and flexibility you´ll have now with CAPSULE is simply amazing. You are really able to customize our libraries to your personal needs.
Enjoy guys!


----------



## Stiltzkin (Apr 22, 2015)

Hendrik-Schwarzer @ Wed Apr 22 said:


> Thanks so much, we really got crazy to invest more than a year and over 120k into a free update but for me it is also a decision to create a new platform for upcoming Collections (and there will be a few very soon).
> The freedom and flexibility you´ll have now with CAPSULE is simply amazing. You are really able to customize our libraries to your personal needs.
> Enjoy guys!



My money is ready :D


----------



## Richard Wilkinson (Apr 22, 2015)

Am I the only one getting some really weird behaviour in Kontakt with the new samples (BWW exp B)?

Any patch I select will not load anything into memory until I play a note. When I play a key, 80-120mb gets loaded and then immediately unloaded again. All instruments are unplayable. 

Anyone else had this happen?


----------



## oxo (Apr 22, 2015)

super, danke orchestral tools!


----------



## Stiltzkin (Apr 22, 2015)

wilx @ Wed Apr 22 said:


> Am I the only one getting some really weird behaviour in Kontakt with the new samples (BWW exp B)?
> 
> Any patch I select will not load anything into memory until I play a note. When I play a key, 80-120mb gets loaded and then immediately unloaded again. All instruments are unplayable.
> 
> Anyone else had this happen?



As with all instruments, probably a good idea to batch resave the moment you get them - might fix whatever this problem you're having is!


----------



## Richard Wilkinson (Apr 22, 2015)

I just tried batch resave for the second time, and loaded the oboe leg patch. 192mb loads, I play one note, and all the samples unload. It's barmy.

Anyway, I'll follow this up with support and not derail the thread. The improvements look fantastic and I can't wait to play with the new instruments once this issue is sorted. :D


----------



## Hendrik-Schwarzer (Apr 22, 2015)

@wilx: CAPSULE has in default a lot of assigned standard MIDI CCs. Also for purging mic positions for remote.
The only thing that came to mind is that probably some of these specific MIDI CCs will be sent during you play with the instrument.
But the best, as you said is to contact support. Tobias is always happy to help.

Best,
Hendrik


----------



## Richard Wilkinson (Apr 22, 2015)

That's it! My keyboard sends out (unused) high res MIDI info and that was confusing kontaky/Berlin Woodwinds. I've disabled that and all is working fine now!

Thanks


----------



## oxo (Apr 22, 2015)

con sordino now also for BST EXP B, nice  ...but it works only for the celli, right? not for basses.


----------



## Assa (Apr 22, 2015)

Very nice and innovative  BUT: is it intentional that you can't choose the playable runs in the BWW multis? Also can't choose the "trills orchestrator" patches. It was really useful and convenient to have all the possible trills on one keyswitch slot.


----------



## Mahlon (Apr 22, 2015)

Excellent news. And thanks so much for making this a non-fee upgrade. I know that must be hard to do. As you say, this is a new platform for tailoring all of your libraries the way the composer needs and will for sure turn out really well for you guys. Bravo!

Mahlon


----------



## Creston (Apr 22, 2015)

Nice. Is the music from the video all Berlin Strings? Any reverb added on top?


----------



## sluggo (Apr 22, 2015)

There were a few of us (on another thread) who were using BWW Exp soloists on Logic and we were having distinct popping CPU spike errors even in the lightest of setups with powerful CPU's. I'm pleased to report that the problem is gone with this update to CAPSULE. 

THANK YOU for addressing and updating this library.

(I would like to type that last sentence more often)


----------



## Trace (Apr 22, 2015)

Hi. I am having an issue with batch resaving The Berlin strings main library, and expansion A. Kontakt freezes every time it gets to first Von's octave runs in the patch list. Any thoughts? Thanks in advance for any insights.


----------



## playz123 (Apr 22, 2015)

Trace @ Wed Apr 22 said:


> Hi. I am having an issue with batch resaving The Berlin strings main library, and expansion A. Kontakt freezes every time it gets to first Von's octave runs in the patch list. Any thoughts? Thanks in advance for any insights.



Just batch resaved here and all went smoothly. Are you using Kontakt inside a DAW? If so, try batch resaving using the stand alone version of Kontakt and see if that helps.


----------



## constaneum (Apr 22, 2015)

Yay ! Cant wait to try it. Hopefully I won't encounter the problem like wilx for the Woodwinds Exp B. * keeping my fingers crossed *


----------



## Lawson. (Apr 22, 2015)

Awesome, thanks! Updating my template right now. :D

Also, is it me, or did the "Octave_Scale_Runs" patches get taken out of BWW?


----------



## OT_Tobias (Apr 23, 2015)

Hi!

The Octave Scale Runs now reside in their own Multi in the Multi Instruments folder.

best

Tobias
OT Support


----------



## Stiltzkin (Apr 23, 2015)

Has anyone found a way to enable the old "detection" method with berlin woodwinds expansion b? There used to be a way to have it detect which sample to used based on where you were in the phrase but I can't seem to find it in these new patches - probably just me missing it. Anyone found it?


----------



## Trace (Apr 23, 2015)

@Playz123

Thanks. I will try this. I was in VE Pro.


----------



## kavinsky (Apr 23, 2015)

If I have multiple exps inside one BWW folder, is it safe to throw all these updates inside this folder too?
The "data" folder and nkr files seem to be overwritten, but I suppose there are just some init patches there. Am I right?


----------



## Pablocrespo (Apr 23, 2015)

Assa @ Wed Apr 22 said:


> Very nice and innovative  BUT: is it intentional that you can't choose the playable runs in the BWW multis? Also can't choose the "trills orchestrator" patches. It was really useful and convenient to have all the possible trills on one keyswitch slot.



Second that! incredible update guys but, is it possible to have the trills orchestrator in the multi capsule patch?

thanks!!!


----------



## constaneum (Apr 26, 2015)

Upgraded Berlin Woodwinds Exp B with the latest capsule without experiencing any problem !! Neat ! I've been experimenting the new update and i've found out that the legato note transition has improved ! It's much smoother than before. The most significant improvement i've seen is Alto Flute's legato. The adaptive legato between slow and fast legato has improved a lot as well. Great job fellas ! Now really looking forward to the Berlin Strings Soloist' release. Please kindly hint us on the ETA for Soloist.


----------



## Hendrik-Schwarzer (Apr 26, 2015)

Thanks so much, constaneum.
Indeed we refined all the legatos of the Berlin Series as well. We also did a lot of improvements for Berlin Woodwinds main. We put more than a year of hard work into these updates. So you really should hear that :-D

Best, Hendrik


----------

